# Poor college kid targets wanted



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Title pretty much explains what I am looking for. So if anyone has any people in mind that fill this category PM an address. Wont be huge hits but will be something to help them out.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

PM sent....



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA









Shawn


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

I'm a poor college kid....but I've already been hit by you. Does that mean I get immunity??


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> PM sent....
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Shawn


hmmm...this makes me feel uneasy, great idea though I'll let some worse off gorillas get in on this.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

imthegoal said:


> Title pretty much explains what I am looking for. So if anyone has any people in mind that fill this category PM an address. Wont be huge hits but will be something to help them out.


Don't know any...but i am willing to help the cause......let me know if you need some....:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Emjay just got done telling me he's out of cigars. He's really pretty upset about it. :tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

bomb my roommate I'll give you the address =)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I vote for Ben (Stearns), Wu (Ucubed) & Aldrin (s0lefule 0ne). Do you need addies?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Emjaysmash said:


> I'm a poor college kid....but I've already been hit by you. Does that mean I get immunity??


Hell no!! Already working on you.:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't we have a poor law school student who just got engaged here in Mass?:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

taltos said:


> Don't we have a poor law school student who just got engaged here in Mass?:ss


I'm not poor and I'm not a kid!!! Nice try! :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> I'm not poor and I'm not a kid!!! Nice try! :ss


Don't you love the way that the Massholes all look out for each other?:chk:chk


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I vote for Ben (Stearns), Wu (Ucubed) & Aldrin (s0lefule0ne). Do you need addies?


I'm glad you picked those


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I forgot all about Ed  You have his addy right?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I vote Wu and Aldrin :tu


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

w tee eff? lol i've been gone all weekend and i can't defend myself...lol
i nominate stearns as well...trace also needs a firm smacking as well...and ucubed especially for trying to sell me out while i had no internet to defend myself SMH


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Another vote for Stearns.:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:tpd:


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

why haven't i seen #2's name come up yet? He's in college and engaged... 


#2 if you see this... f.u. 
A) im not in college (im done bahahaha)
B) i got a job full time and possible a 2nd job.

:fu:fu:fu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah #2 FU lol.... and I agreee 


CigarMonkel said:


> why haven't i seen #2's name come up yet? He's in college and engaged...
> 
> #2 if you see this... f.u.
> A) im not in college (im done bahahaha)
> ...


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Yeah #2 FU lol.... and I agreee


Such hostility :r

When did I piss in your rice bowl!?


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

What if I told you I was a rich college kid? :mn


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

i also nominate wolfgang8810 he needs some love


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Such hostility :r
> 
> When did I piss in your rice bowl!?


lol ryan started it..


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I vote for Ben (Stearns), Wu (Ucubed) & Aldrin (s0lefule 0ne). Do you need addies?





Don Fernando said:


> I forgot all about Ed  You have his addy right?


:tpd:


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i definitely fit all the criteria, but i'm in israel right now and shipping would be probably be insane...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nah, flat rate wits USPS is only 12 bucks, so don't be so sure.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> nah, flat rate wits USPS is only 12 bucks, so don't be so sure.


hehehe... I love that loophole.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I nominate KidRock387. Jon is well deserving of a poor college kid bomb. Hell, last herf I saw him at, he gave me a cooban hoyo. I know on a college kid budget that was a hell of a gesture. He is in need of some bomb-love.

hehehehe


----------

